# Everyone only makes canines and cats.



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

I want to buy a full fursuit within the next few years but I can't find someone for me. The only one that comes to mind is Beetlecat. 

When I look at fursuit makers galleries I basically see three things: Canines, felines, reptiles. My fursona is a pig. No one does pigs. Most of the pig and boar fursonas I've seen are done by the wearer. It makes me worried about how the fursona will be and stuff.

I have little artistic ability so making my own is a null idea. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

Artslave makes lots of things. Have you looked at her stuff?


----------



## Shannon (Sep 10, 2013)

Keyoki made Whiskey, who is a boar.. who I own now. and Savage Turtle made a pig I think..


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 10, 2013)

Take a look at Beastcub and Temperance. They have a lot of variety.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd say either Artslave, Magpiebones, or Beetlecat.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 10, 2013)

Didn't Beetlecat do a boar at some point?

If a maker is good, they should be able to do different animals.


----------



## Icky (Sep 10, 2013)

Honestly, any maker with the willingness to experiment should be able to do a pig or boar just fine. As far as fursuit go, the pig suits I've seen just have a modified head and short pink fur. (Unless of course you want a realistic skin look and then _why the fuck would you even do that_)


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Didn't Beetlecat do a boar at some point?
> 
> If a maker is good, they should be able to do different animals.



She made two kinds; One type of Klingon boar from Star Trek, and another I think as a commission.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> *Didn't Beetlecat do a boar at some point?*
> 
> If a maker is good, they should be able to do different animals.


 Yes.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

I know of Beetlecat but they seem more than a bit expensive. I'd like different options for my makers, at least three.



Icky said:


> As far as fursuit go, the pig suits I've seen just have a modified head and short pink fur.



I'm not terribly fond of pink pigs actually.


----------



## Teal (Sep 11, 2013)

Raspberry said:


> I know of Beetlecat but they seem more than a bit expensive. I'd like different options for my makers, at least three.


 Her prices are pretty standard for that kind of suit. 



> I'm not terribly fond of pink pigs actually.


 But your avatar...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 11, 2013)

Raspberry said:


> I'm not terribly fond of pink pigs actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing makes sense in this world anymore


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 11, 2013)

Ahhh...

You need to look around more... There are some makers that actually PREFER to make other critters besides cats and dogs - and will even reduce their price slightly - (in some cases) - if it's an unusual request they haven't done before.

A pig would probably qualify.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Her prices are pretty standard for that kind of suit.
> 
> But your avatar...



Are they? Maybe I looked at them wrong but they seemed pretty high compared to a lot of other fursuiters.

I said I don't prefer pink pigs, not that I hate them.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 11, 2013)

artslave


----------



## Teal (Sep 11, 2013)

Raspberry said:


> Are they? Maybe I looked at them wrong but they seemed pretty high compared to a lot of other fursuiters.
> 
> I said I don't prefer pink pigs, not that I hate them.


 Suits like that usually start at $2500. 
You could try to find a lesser known suit maker.


----------



## Bladespark (Sep 11, 2013)

There are lots of suit makers who would LOVE to do something other than a cat or dog.  I actually banned wolves for a while I was so frigging tired of making wolves.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 12, 2013)

I know that AtalonTheDeer makes all kind of species. Besides the "normal" lions, foxes, dragons etc. he has made horses, birds, and all kinds of mascots for companies (even weird stuff like a broccoli or a shower). I'm sure he'd be able to make nice pigs, too.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 12, 2013)

I think while a lot of artists want to break out of the cycle, there are so many cat and dog fursonas that they rarely get a chance too. You probably more likely to get a commission from someone with limited spots if you present them with something new.


----------



## kadajkitten (Sep 26, 2013)

Menagerie Workshop ?


----------

